# [SOLVED] yahoo mail problem



## timishi (Oct 19, 2009)

i have a problem logging in to my yahoo mail. i tried login in but i was not successful. i was told to validate my security code. i dont know how to go about this. can anyone please help me out cos i have given my yahoo mail address to clients for contacts.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: yahoo mail problem*

Hi timishi,

You may try to reset your Yahoo password.
Yahoo! Account Help | - SLN2047 - How to recover your Yahoo! ID or password


----------



## timishi (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: yahoo mail problem*

hi there,

Thanks very much your suggestion really helped.


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: yahoo mail problem*

Hi timishi,

If problem is solved could you please mark this topic as solved and if you have any other question's please feel free to ask. 

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: yahoo mail problem*

Glad that we could assist. You're Welcome.

I'll be glad to mark this Thread as Solved.


----------

